# Sweet Dreams Dublin



## pOker (Apr 25, 2010)

My poor foster bunny Dublin is off to the bridge...

It really is a terrible situation.

He and his wifebun have been doing so well, always keeping each other happy and healthy.. There was absolutely nothing wrong with Dublin. He was eating well and doing great. His sore hocks were healed, his weight gaining was really going steady and well... But then, he passed, and it had nothing to do with his health..

I was playing soccer in the yard when I kicked the ball and smashed out an entire set of windows in the sunroom. The screen protected the rabbits, but the noise was shattering... I came inside to see the damage up close, and Dublin was laying there almost shaking in shock... I held him close and did all I could, but he didnt make it. I believe he died of a heart attack of some sort..


I feel terrible and now I must dedicate all my time to sweet Chessy, because I dont want her to be too depressed about my little Dublin.


He is at the bridge now, watching upon his wifebun..


He was buried outside this afternoon with a nice rock as his 'stone' and some flowers will be planted later this week..


Rest in Peace sweet little guy..:angelandbunny:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free little Dublin:angelandbunny:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry.
Binky free little Dublin
:rainbow:

Jen


----------



## cheryl (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 26, 2010)

oh no!! so sorry..


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh wow I am so sorry to hear about Dublin's passing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear you lost Dublin. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 26, 2010)

ink iris: Rest in Peace Dublin :bunnyangel:


I'm very sorry for your loss. :hug1


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your sudden loss.

Binky Free Dublin!

Jen


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 29, 2010)

What a tragic accident. I'm so sorry you lost Dublin. Give Chessy a nose pat from me. Binky free, Dublin.


----------

